# Sound clip or video??



## Slow Poke (May 5, 2005)

Hey whast up im new the the froums here i drive a 05 ser.. and i wanted to know if any one had a sound clip or a video of a ser or a 3.5 with the exhuast done caz some people tell me it sounds ricey and outhers are its realy deep nice sound and i wanted to ask to see what it sounded liek b4 i did any thing..


----------



## craigqc (Feb 10, 2005)

i dont have a SER but i do have some clips:
http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=90151


----------



## Slow Poke (May 5, 2005)

the link didnt work i just got some we did todd racin pic that said this link is not supported..


----------



## craigqc (Feb 10, 2005)

try the last one at the bottom of the 1st page. it works. ill check on why the first doesnt work.


----------



## craigqc (Feb 10, 2005)

they all worked for me


----------



## Slow Poke (May 5, 2005)

sounds hella nice is that just muffler/s or full cat back?? caz im going ot do my cat back and im thinkin of what size to do yet.. dunno some say 3" but outhers day 2.5 i dunno the people that sy 3 caz i squeez to.. so i dunno.. let me know.. sounds nice tho


----------



## craigqc (Feb 10, 2005)

Slow Poke said:


> sounds hella nice is that just muffler/s or full cat back?? caz im going ot do my cat back and im thinkin of what size to do yet.. dunno some say 3" but outhers day 2.5 i dunno the people that sy 3 caz i squeez to.. so i dunno.. let me know.. sounds nice tho


its the greddy evo II catback. i also took out a pre-cat with the custom enterprise downpipe.


----------



## Slow Poke (May 5, 2005)

nice sounds hella clean i hope mine sounds like that.. but im thinkin of just changein my pipein and keepin the same mufflers.. caz i dont want a loud sound..


----------



## craigqc (Feb 10, 2005)

you could try just removing the resonater and the crimped section just before the muffs. that should help her breathe a little bit better and have a nice tone as well.


----------



## Slow Poke (May 5, 2005)

yeah ill see 2morrow going to my friends shop to see what he thinks i should do i will do something thanks for the help.


----------

